# Hub rings, do we need them on the Chevy Cruze?



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

that s because the wheel is not specifically made for that hub.. My experience has showed me to stay away from this type of wheel fitment.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

If it is a thin flat plastic, the ring could be to avoid corrosion between aluminum wheel and the hub. Water and salt could make damages there.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> If it is a thin flat plastic, the ring could be to avoid corrosion between aluminum wheel and the hub. Water and salt could make damages there.


 No, it s like I said, the diameter of the wheel hub is different from the actual hub so in order to make the wheel fit universally they shortcut by just using these rings to make it fit. It s a low quality way of making the wheel fit.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> No, it s like I said, the diameter of the wheel hub is different from the actual hub so in order to make the wheel fit universally they shortcut by just using these rings to make it fit. It s a low quality way of making the wheel fit.


Even if it's something thats made from Plastic? How strong could that possibly be?


----------



## mrblanche (Dec 28, 2010)

It's not there for strength, but just to center up the wheel on the hub.

No after-market company can make all their wheels with all the possible hub sizes. Just as an example, the Cobalt and the Cobalt SS have two different-sized hubs, so a manufacturer would have to carry two separate wheel sizes just to fit all Cobalts.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Funny... reading this thread and the google ad at the bottom of the page was for this...

How Hub Centric Rings Work - JustForWheels.com

I really don't understand how this has any benefit. The wheel would be centered on the hub when all the lugnuts are tightened properly. Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, that plastic ring it's for centering the wheel.
Even when you tight the lugnuts, the wheel can be slightly mis-centered and cand produce vibrations at high speeds.
The centering ring it's a common practice and there's nothing to be afraid of.

Of course, the best rims are the ones with the center ring diameter required by the car, without centering rings.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Which begs the question of how I will know that the wheels I want or like will have the right center already? Or is it not really that big a deal?


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

If the rims are 5x105, the hub size should be 56.6mm
If they are 5x115, the hub size should be 70.2mm

If it's smaller they won't fit  and if it's bigger you'll need centering rings.
Of course, it's best to go with the manufacturer value.


----------

